# BUMPING YOUR IMAGES



## JonMikal (Sep 17, 2005)

I can already see significant activity in this gallery. 

*When a forum's membership grows, so do posts. With all the activity that will occur in this gallery, images are sure move down rapidly. This is simply a reminder that "bumping" your image back to the top is certainly acceptable if you feel insufficent viewing has occurred.*


----------

